# plz help me



## Tromboneman (Jan 4, 2007)

i need to find the full sheet music for Arthur Pryor's Blue Bells of Scotland solo for trombone, played by Christian Lindberg. I have no money or paypal or credit card or anything to go and buy it so if anyone could plz help me out by finding a link or if by chance u have it, scanning it and sending it to me. I've been working on Pryor's Annie Laurie trombone solo and i need another to play, plz help!


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

No joke, I mean this totally seriously: Visit your local chapter of the Salvation Army. If they have a band, they'll probably have this, or at least they'll be able to direct you to a brass band that will help you out.


----------



## Tromboneman (Jan 4, 2007)

k, i talked to my teacher that i take lessons from and he thinks he has an extra copy, thanx for the help tho. He was amazed i even knew the solo lol, he said it is a great learning experience for a 16 year old, any of u know any other crazy good trombone solos from Pryor or anyone else?


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Berlioz _Symphonie Funebre et Triomphale_ has a long, slow and beautiful solo in the 2nd movement.


----------



## Tromboneman (Jan 4, 2007)

k, my lessons teacher gave it to me. Its soooooo fun to play, i love Arthur Pryor and Christian Lindberg for performing it


----------

